# Long Term Rental 2011 - 2012



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

We are looking for a home for the winter. Not just this winter but every winter. It's not that we don't like Scottish winters just that we've become used to civilized temperatures. Add to that the food available in Italian markets and the country wines in the south where else could we look but Sicily or Puglia. 

What we'd like to find is an owner who only uses his home in the summer or an enterprising investor who wants to make the most of his property by letting at the usual enormous prices available during the summer season and then sitting back and accepting a regular but sensible rent for the other nine months of the year.

We need a comfortable rural house. It must have two bedrooms and one of them must have a comfortable king-size bed. We would like decent quality, outdoor space, not overlooked is essential but a pool is not.

We need a good internet service and are willing to install one but the property must have access to an ASDL line (satellite and dongles or not serious options). 

The location is important to us, we are not interested in busy beaches but a remote secluded cove would be great. The country is also good but not at 2000 metres. I get nose-bleeds above 200m, not to mention hypothermia. 

We are happy to share ALL costs provided the overall deal is good so let's have your offers.


----------



## salento1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you thought of looking further south in Puglia below Lecce? The Salentine peninsula has a wonderful coastline excellent local markets, restaurants and wines. 
The terrain is very flat and during the winter month's it is obviously a lot quieter than the busy summer month's so therefore you would have peace and be submersed with only the local communities.


----------

